# Windows 10 quirks found so far



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

I have started using a windows 10 PC as a test and using as my main PC
*PC SPECIFICATION*I'm really impressed with the speed of W10 on this PC 
its a very basic spec
ASUS K53E
CPU: Intel Celeron B815
4GB Ram (3.78 usable)​This PC was upgraded through the update process using windows update from windows 7 home

thought I would note any quirks here

and some interested web articles
10 Overlooked New Features in Windows 10


I will edit this post as i find things - just to keep all in one place

*LANGUAGE*
Appears to have installed both UK & US language and keyboard 
US is set to default - so I have had to change that setting - so that UK is default and UK keyboard​*CHROME*
changing chrome to be default
You cant use the chrome settings - you will get a message to use system settings 

start>settings>system>default apps
Here you can change - and appears to work OK​*CORTANA*isnt supported in the language settings I have - UK 
Added US pack - although the website states it works in UK 
downloaded the Speech file for my Language pack options
Settings set-up microphone
Still not working - correctly on the ASUS PC
Just upgraded a HP PC for a friend and to use, needs to be used with a MSAccount login - does not work with a local account
Latest cumulative update KB3081424 - still not working ​ 

*EDGE*
Appears to work well, changed home page from start to chrome
changed the search engine 
Imported bookmarks, from google chrome - But that has not laid out very well !!! or worked particular well - WIP
Imported favourites from internet explorer - seems to work OK

*Websites that do not work with EDGE*

 Ancestry.co.uk - They have at least posted a message
"We're sorry. At this time, Ancestry.com doesn't support the Microsoft Edge browser. Please use Google Chrome or Mozilla Firefox while we work on this issue."

*THUNDERBIRD - Email client*
I copied over the full profile from appdata 
It that all appeared to work - setup all my accounts
Outlook.com
Gmail.com
Domain name 
Yahoo
etc

BUT the date was in the US format and NOT the UK

had to change the short date format in regional
Control panel>clock, language and Region
Region> change date, time and number formats
and not many choices only 1 choice for UK

DD-MMM-YY

Went to "Additional Settings..." and customised the date there

I was also able to create a shortcut into the startup folder - so it starts with windows (dont usually do that, but was in answer to another post here)​
*EXCEL 2013*Unable to open any xls files downloaded from the web. All excel files on PCs worked and also from email, just when downloaded off various forums
Local Repair - did no work
Online Repair - Fixed issue
Note sure if this is related to windows 10 - or just a one-off​
*AVIRA*Avira will not run following the update - tried various settings, switch off defender etc. I had to re-install Avira - which has worked on 2 PCs now​
*SECURITY & MAINTENANCE*not able to Turn on/off any of the installed antivirus/malware programs - just grayed out.​The following programs are working OK

*NETWORKING* - The pc appears to connect to internal drive shares and also brings up pages much quicker than my other PCs - or I may be imaging it  
but perception at the moment is its quicker, although there are reports of adapters disappearing , if VPN software on PC https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3084164
*XIRRUS WIFI MONITOR*
*ONEDRIVE* -works the same way as windows 7 - so you can have a local account and still use onedrive - much better than windows 8/8.1
had to use a workaround to get that to work
*DROPBOX* - Seems to have crashed windows file explorer !!!! ,done it twice on install, task bar disappears and then re-appears like explorer.exe is restarting
*WINDOWS ESSENTIALS*- I had windows essentials 2011 on the machine already and I upgraded to WE2012
*SECOND COPY*
*EVERNOTE*
*ONENOTE*
*MS OFFICE 2013*
*UNIVERSAL EXTRACTOR * - Although appears in the right click menu initially and then disappears
*IZARC*


Programs that are reported as not working - from other members in italics 

 *Comodo firewall security *

.........
more to come


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

My first upgrade to 10 was a self made nightmare. I got so involved trying to remove the huge search box covering the quick launch I must have warped out the system so I went back to 8.1 and waited a day. Then I upgraded again this time using the media tool and noted you can shrink that box and even eliminate it which I did letting my quick launch back in.
I am liking 10 a lot but the one thing puzzling me is why using Macrium 6.0 and image file normally takes me 128 minutes took an hour for the same size file on Windows 10.


----------



## lefty2053 (Nov 29, 2010)

Only Quirk I have with 10 is the Videos not working all the time. I had thought it lost all my Music but then remembered I had reformatted 7 a short time ago and never did put the music back on before I upgraded to 10. I am loving it and if you haven't tried it yet Right click on the Start button. Easy access to a lot of things.:smile:


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

I found that Comodo Internet Security firewall has issues with Windows Defender. Tried a fix found on their forum, no luck. Waiting for a Comodo update.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

was that program on the PC when upgraded or did you add after the upgrade ?


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

Comodo was previously installed.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

updated post #1


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

Comodo has a updated version (8.2.0.4674) of Comodo Internet Security, they fixed the issue between Windows Defender, and Comodo Firewall. A clean install of CIS is required.


----------

